# Beginner in Colorado



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm taking a weekend trip to the Denver area on Jan. 16th and was gonna try snowboarding for the first time. I'm leaning toward a pretty good deal at Loveland (2.5 hour lesson, beginner lift ticket and equipment rental for $73) . I've read that Loveland is less crowded, but is not as beginner friendly as some other places like Copper Mountain and A-Basin. This is the second time I've been to Colorado and only visited Denver, drive through, Boulder and visited Estes Park for the day, so I'm not real familiar with the areas. Will I enjoy the Loveland, Longmont and Boulder area as much as the Summit County area or West Denver area like Golden? This is not a snowboarding trip as much as a trip to check out the Rocky scenery during the winter and get away from home. We just plan on snowboarding one of the days we are there and want to know what area will be the best for our needs.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

ThugHunter said:


> I'm taking a weekend trip to the Denver area on Jan. 16th and was gonna try snowboarding for the first time. I'm leaning toward a pretty good deal at Loveland (2.5 hour lesson, beginner lift ticket and equipment rental for $73) . I've read that Loveland is less crowded, but is not as beginner friendly as some other places like Copper Mountain and A-Basin. This is the second time I've been to Colorado and only visited Denver, drive through, Boulder and visited Estes Park for the day, so I'm not real familiar with the areas. Will I enjoy the Loveland, Longmont and Boulder area as much as the Summit County area or West Denver area like Golden? This is not a snowboarding trip as much as a trip to check out the Rocky scenery during the winter and get away from home. We just plan on snowboarding one of the days we are there and want to know what area will be the best for our needs.


Loveland valley is a separate section for beginners......


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> Loveland valley is a separate section for beginners......


Loveland is VERY beginner friendly, and definitely cheaper and less crowded than the big names, plus they get better snow than almost any hill around here.


----------

